# Need some help quick.



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

My tranny (automatic) in my '95 altima GXE just went out (maybe, read after the second question and tell me if that is what you think). I am getting ready to buy a used tranny. I found one for a relatively low price with low miles, but it is a 2001 tranny. I asked it before, a 2001 will fit into a 95 perfectly with no modifications???

Second question isn't really urgent, but I am considering replaceing my head. I seen somewhere where they said that I could swap it out with a 91 240SX head with out having to do anything extra. Is that true? And is a 92 240SX head the same as a 91?


Is my tranny bad? Driving down the road the other day, after driving twice the same day with no problems, and the car would not get out of second gear, just kept reving up and not shifting. My dad said that it went into limp mode or something and would only last so long before it went out. So I drove it the next day and it was still not going to third gear. Went to drive it today, got halfway to where I was going and the O/D Off light kept flashing rapidly, then the car died. So while I was still coasting I turned the car back on and it drove about a half mile and did the same thing again, so I pulled into a church parking lot and I just left it there thinking that it will continue do the same thing. There was one thing, that I do not know if it caused the problem or not... but a few minutes before the car died the first time I noticed that my subs in the trunk were no longer working, common problem cuz the power cable going to it comes disconnected from the amp alot. So after parking it I opened my trunk to fix the amp, and I noticed that the power cable was sitting ontop of the amp next to some metal that had burn marks all over it. Could the cable touching the metal casing on the amp short out the computer and that is why the car died, or was it just because of my transmission?


One more question... Do shift soleniods usually come with used trannys?
BTW: Glad to see the forums back up.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Ok... I had my dad follow me home when I went to get my car expecting it to die again, however it didn't die and I drove about 5 miles. When I got home I had him help me get the codes from the ECU by letting him count the flashes of the check engine light. The light wasn't on the past couple of days, but before my transmission started acting up it was on for about a month. I kept pulling the codes and it said EGR valve solenoid and 02 sensor. The car was running good so I just ignored the codes. So when I checked the codes tonite I wasn't counting the flashes, I was sure my dad could handle that task. Well after the first code he quit counting because he thought it only did it once. I think he got 03 slow 04 fast. So since he lost count I turned the key off, turned it back on and we started over... he got 5 slow 5 fast and it just kept repeating that code. That translates to P0505 right? IAC-AAC Valve ???


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

5 slow then 5 fast means a code of 55.
55 is the code you get when everything is okay and no codes are stored in the ECU.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

found another tranny coming out of a 97 altima with 55K miles for $385 shipped. Comes with the Torque converter and everthing. 

Local shop charges $230 to put it in. Is that a good price?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd say that's a pretty good price.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The shorted power cable doesn't help it to continue to run. The "fail-safe" mode allows the car to be driven only in third gear no matter if it is in D, 1, or 2. The O/D light gives the TCU codes and with the factory service manual or the Haynes you can enter the self diagnosis mode. The trans from a 97 will work in your 95.

Troy


----------



## BlackMagic (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi guitarsage. I am replying to your question about the swapping between the two different 240's. If you are unsure, you can always call your local autozone and have them check up their computer to see if they are the same model numbers. If they are, then you're good to go. Just thought I would let you know about that. Take it easy.

Melanie


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

One more question, my tranny has still not got here, and I gotta go to school tomorrow, and do not want to have to make someone come pick me up and stuff. 

My car has been sitting at my grandma's which is ~1 mile away from my school. 
Do you think it is safe to drive my car to school and back? My dad says that it might break down and said I would have to pay the tow bill. I drove it like a little less than 50 miles messed up. I just need to go about a mile, it's on back roads, so not really keepin up speed or anything.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It shouldn't hurt it anymore, but why not walk if it is less than a mile?

Troy


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Well I didn't get to drive it anyhow. My tranny came in that day so I took it up to the garage. They said it should be done by friday 

It's too cold to walk that far. Might be a little more than I a mile, I don't know exactly.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

The mechanic I took it to stays really busy, and he is the only one in the town that actually good. It took him a little longer, but I got it back today, and it runs great. He had to replace the cooling hoses as well. Costed $258 to put it in and everything.


----------

